# PCGH Extreme -Die Zeitschrift-



## Wassercpu (10. September 2007)

So hier ein UNterschriftensammlung für alle die gerne möchten das Pcgh entweder eine neue Zeitschrift raus bringt mit namen Pcgh Extrem oder ein extra rubrik einführt, in der die sachen getestet werden die Die extrem forum leute interessiern..Wakü Casemods Ocing ...

Einfach ich bin dafür uder dagegen und warum posten ..Danke...ich seh sie schon im Handel


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Ich denke nicht, das sich das lohnen würde, dafür wäre einmal die Zielgruppe zu klein (und damit die Auflage zu gering), zum anderen wäre auch das Themengebiet etwas beschrängt, man hätte also arge Probleme, ein Heft zu füllen.

Möglich wäre ev. ab und an mal ein 'extrem Sonderheft'...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Extreme-Sonderhefte sind schon in Planung... Bei Erfolg sieht man dann weiter.


----------



## Oliver (10. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Interessant.


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Die PCGHW ist meiner Meinung massig ausreichend. Wer wie ich jeden Tag mehrmals auf der HP unterwegs ist, für den bietet selbst das Printmedium am Monatsanfang nicht mehr allzu viele Neuerungen. 

Für alle anderen Infos reicht das neue Forum aus. In der kurzen Zeit sind hier schon viele Infos zusammengetragen worden. Wenn sich dazu die Redakteure mit ihrem "wirklichen" Fachwissen aktiv beteiligen, sollte hier jeder fündig werden. Deine gewünschten Rubriken können auch hier im Forum als Test angelegt werden. Vorteil ist, dass du dazu gleich jede Menge Feedback erhälst.


----------



## Wassercpu (10. September 2007)

Grade die Hardwareluxx zeigt, das grosse Interesse an Tests von Hardware abseit des Mainstreams besteht. Warum also nich auch dieses Klientel bedienen...Eine Rubrik würde vielleicht anfänglich reichen...

Dann brauch ich mir die nicht auch noch immer zukaufen....



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Extreme-Sonderhefte sind schon in Planung... Bei Erfolg sieht man dann weiter.


 
Na dann werd ich wohl mal ein paar 10.000 exmplare kaufen müssen, nur so zum ankurbeln......oder mit einigen Wasserkühlherstellern mal kontakt aufnehmen die würden bestimmt Werbeflächen mieten...

Und danke Thilo...das Du mich erhört hast....jetzt muss ich nicht jeden Abend zum Hardwareextreme Zeitschriften Gott beten........

Freu mich schon tierisch...Grüsse Andreas....

P.S.: Soll ich auch mal ein paar kühler testen...einfach zum mir schicken mach ich kostenlos......



Klutten schrieb:


> Die PCGHW ist meiner Meinung massig ausreichend. Wer wie ich jeden Tag mehrmals auf der HP unterwegs ist, für den bietet selbst das Printmedium am Monatsanfang nicht mehr allzu viele Neuerungen.
> 
> Für alle anderen Infos reicht das neue Forum aus. In der kurzen Zeit sind hier schon viele Infos zusammengetragen worden. Wenn sich dazu die Redakteure mit ihrem "wirklichen" Fachwissen aktiv beteiligen, sollte hier jeder fündig werden. Deine gewünschten Rubriken können auch hier im Forum als Test angelegt werden. Vorteil ist, dass du dazu gleich jede Menge Feedback erhälst.


 
Da geb ich dir natürlich recht...dennoch bevorzuge ich professionelle Vergleichtest der Pcgh Extrem Sonderheft....Ausserdem lese ich auch sehr gerne mal von echtem Papier....


----------



## SoF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

sonderheft ist meins  ich habs auch gern mal auf papier, aufm klo hab ich keinen computer


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Ja, nen Sonderheft wäre was schönes, aber beeser fände ich sogar ne eigen Rubrik im normalen Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Auch das ist in Planung... Sobald das alles hier richtig läuft


----------



## Kovsk (15. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Auch das ist in Planung... Sobald das alles hier richtig läuft


*In riesen Jubel ausbrech*


----------



## Piy (22. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

wie ich schon in den news auf der pcghw seite geschrieben hab: ich würd beide ausgaben kaufen ^^

für mich persönlich wäre alle 3 monate die perfekte zeit für pcghw-extreme ^^


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

jo ein sonderheft oder ne xtra rubrik im normalen heft wär echt ne coole sache


----------



## Hardware-Guru (22. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Dem schließ ich mich an. Ist wie ein Zauberer-Lehrgang, der in die mystischen Geheimnisse des OCen einführt.  Sollte auf jeden Fall auf dr Agenda stehen...


----------



## ED101 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Klingt auch sehr gut, schließ mich an, bin auch für eine print Version


----------



## Sambaddg (22. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Print Finde Ich Super


----------



## Eiche (23. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

und wie macht ihr das mit den Urheberrechten oder zahlt ihr die Beitragsersteller  aus bzw. Gewinnbeteiligung. oder Verzichten alle auf ihre recht.


----------



## Wassercpu (24. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

Nein die werden mit namen erwähnt und ernten Ruhm und Ehre ....

Ich will übrigends jeden Monate ne Pcgh extrem...und zwar Zeitversetzt zur normalen..

So das ich mich 2 mal im MOnat freuen kann.....


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

dito


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*

[offtopic]Erstens schreibt hier doch keiner um reich zu werden und 2. wirst du schon gefragt werden bevor was veröffentlicht wird.[/offtopic]


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Nein die werden mit namen erwähnt und ernten Ruhm und Ehre ....
> 
> Ich will übrigends jeden Monate ne Pcgh extrem...und zwar Zeitversetzt zur normalen..
> 
> So das ich mich 2 mal im MOnat freuen kann.....





jaaaaaaaaaaaa  geile idee ^^


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

Ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn es in der PCGH mehr um OC und vorallem mal richtigem OC nicht dieses wir drehen mal 5Mhz am FSB und bloß Finger weg von der vCore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehen würde.

Ich weis eben nur nicht wie die Hersteller das finden wenn ein Magazin ihre hardware an den rand des Möglichen prügelt, einige sehen das ja nicht so gerne


----------



## CRAZYMANN (25. September 2007)

Das hört sich doch schon mal Interessant an. Ich könnte mir ne sonderheft vorstellen, aber mit einer eigene rubrik im Heft wär ich auch zufrieden.

MFG Crazymann


----------



## Wassercpu (25. September 2007)

Nein nein nein...ich will das Volle programmm : ne eigene Monatlich erscheinende zeitschrift ...mit Geilen Oc Wakü ..Casemods tests tipps und tricks die kreativsten idean zum nach machen ..und und und...

Ach und bitte keine Porno werbung mehr..liebe werbung von nackten 8800 ultras die strippen oder sowas.....is mir immer unltra peinlich wenn besuch meine Zeitschriften durch blättert und mich fragt ob alles klar bei mir isss....abgesehen davon das meine Kinder auch mal zufällig drin rum blöttern....


----------



## Piy (25. September 2007)

also gegen porno-werbung hab ich nichts xD meinetwegen ab-18 xDDD

ich find die pcgh perfekt abgestimmt, es ist gut, dass die nicht voll mit technik-krams ist.... es war meine erste hardware-zeitschrift und ich hab alles verstanden, deshalb hab ich sie damals immer gekauft ^^
zuviel technik schreckt noobs ab, aber für die ist die zeitschrift fast hauptsächlich da, oder nicht?   warn wir das nich alle mal xD


----------



## Wassercpu (25. September 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> also gegen porno-werbung hab ich nichts xD meinetwegen ab-18 xDDD
> 
> ich find die pcgh perfekt abgestimmt, es ist gut, dass die nicht voll mit technik-krams ist.... es war meine erste hardware-zeitschrift und ich hab alles verstanden, deshalb hab ich sie damals immer gekauft ^^
> zuviel technik schreckt noobs ab, aber für die ist die zeitschrift fast hauptsächlich da, oder nicht? warn wir das nich alle mal xD


 
1. Pornowerbung = du hast wohl keinen Ruf und bestimmt keine Kinder....

2.Es geht hier nur indirekt um die Pcgh, ich finde sie auch klasse und werde sie mir genau so wie sie ist weiter kaufen ...aber letztlich auch durch die gute Pcgh bin ich hardwaretechnisch gewachsen und extremer geworden, hätte ich vor 3 jahren noch nie ne Wakü angefast, ist es nun mein allerliebstes Spielzeug....
Und um eXtrem geht es hier in diesem Forum und in diesem Thema auch..
Und die Extremen Leute wohlen auch mit Extremen Zeitschriften bedient werden = 

Her mit der ULTIMATIVEN *PCGH-ExXxTrem- Die Zeitschrift-*
*für Extreme User*


----------



## Fonce (25. September 2007)

Ich weiss ja nicht aber früher waren solche sachen ganz alltäglich in der PCGH.
Verstehe nicht so ganz wieso man jetzt ne Zeitschrift rausbringen will die genau das selbe konzept verfolgt wie die PCGH ursprünglich auch tat.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die OC Anleitung für die Geforce 256 erinnern wo sogar mit nem Bohrer gearbeitet wurde um den Kühler(war glaub ich einen für den P3 S.370) befestigen zu können.
Mein Bruder wollte das damals nachmachen und hat dabei seine Karte geschrottet weil er falsch gebohrt hat.
Also bitte lasst eure konzepte endlich wieder in die normale PCGH einfliessen und gut ist.


----------



## Piy (25. September 2007)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> 1. Pornowerbung = du hast wohl keinen Ruf und bestimmt keine Kinder....
> 
> Her mit der ULTIMATIVEN *PCGH-ExXxTrem- Die Zeitschrift-*
> *für Extreme User*






wo du recht hast xP so sind halt die leute, die grad 18 geworden sind xD  im thread wo vorschläge für die pcgh gemacht werden hab ich auch was dazu geschrieben, sry fürs offtopic, aber: ich finds genau wie die meisten ziemlich belästigend, solche werbung zu sehen, aber ohne werbung wäre die zeitschrift nahezu unbezahlbar, und ich denke nciht, dass die redaktööre sich die heißeste werbung aussuchen, die der markt zu bieten hat, sondern zwischen preis und erträglichkeit abwägen. 
porno-werbung nein                                         <--- das geringere übel
viel zu teure zeitschrift noch mehr nein ^^


----------



## ED101 (26. September 2007)

Mal wieder back to topic. Es gibt immer mehr PC user die sich einfach die PCGH kaufen um einzusteigen, wieso sollte man dann nicht eine 2 Zeitung machen, die jene bedient, die schon tiefer in der Materie stehen und halt OC etc betrieben wollen? Daher bin ich auch für 2 Zeitungen.


----------



## Piy (27. September 2007)

jop war ja genau meine meinung ^^

gibts schon genaueres? mal ne grobe einordnung wie lange es dauert die pcghextreme zu kreieren? ^^ bin gespannt wien kleines kind


----------



## Nelson (29. September 2007)

Ja ich wär auch dafür schön viel zeugs wo man auch viel selber nachmachen kann und nich so hardcore casemods für die man erstmal zigmillionen materialien brauch!


----------



## Piy (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Extreme-Sonderhefte sind schon in Planung... Bei Erfolg sieht man dann weiter.





na wann denn? ^^

haut rein  
immer schön an monatsanfängen veröffentlichen, sons hab ich kein geld


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2007)

Das erste Heft erscheint im Dezember, stay tuned.


----------



## Oliver (4. November 2007)

Du bist ja optimistisch :o


----------



## patrock84 (4. November 2007)

Hehe, am besten schon aufs Cover schreiben: "Alle Arbeiten auf eigene Gefahr!"

@Oliver: Wieso, dein 16seitiges Tutorial über Kokü, Kaskade, DICE und LN2 Kühlung steht noch nicht?! *gg*


----------



## Piy (4. November 2007)

wuhoooo  klingt nich schlecht  wenn ich mal zu geld komm wird gebastelt


----------



## chief_jone (4. November 2007)

Bin ich auch dafür!!!
So alle 3 Monate fänd ich auch perfekt....
Vor allem So bastelanleitungen und Mods, für die man wie Nelson gesagt hat nicht erst zig Materialien braucht...!
Freu mich schon auf Dezember^^


----------



## ED101 (4. November 2007)

Dezember wäre super, so als Weihnachtsausgabe


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2007)

Ich lechze danach..........

Quartalmäßig würde ja reichen.......Monatlich wäre aber Perfekt !!!!

Ich streiche schon mal die Tage im Kalender runter....hoffentlich ist bald Dezember................:p:p:p


----------



## EGThunder (5. November 2007)

Also ich würde das definitiv auch begrüßen zumal ich in die Materie gern etwas tiefer eindringen würde. Sprich WaKü usw. war schon immer mal am überlegen mir eine zu kaufen, aber was ich im Moment machen, dafür reicht auch LuKü aus.

Bin in der Richtung wirklich sehr wissbegierig. Zumal ich mir selber immer mehr zutraue. Zum Beispiel Graka flashen usw. alles schöne Sachen die auch wirklich etwas bringen. Wie z.B. Strom sparen unter 2D aber mehr Power unter 3D. 

EG

Edit: Eins wollte ich ja mal immer schon sagen:

Ich habe mir 2002 die erste PCGH gekauft und bin seitdem nicht mehr von Euch los gekommen und nun treuer Leser mit Abo. 
Auf gut Deutsch: Ihr seit einfach spitze!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2007)

@ EGThunder

Edit: Eins wollte ich ja mal immer schon sagen:

Ich habe mir 2002 die erste PCGH gekauft und bin seitdem nicht mehr von Euch los gekommen und nun treuer Leser mit Abo. 
Auf gut Deutsch: Ihr seit einfach spitze! [/quote]


SCHLEIMER !!!!!

Ich stimme Dir ab voll und ganz zu !!!!!!:o:o

So, jetzt habe ich auch geschleimt, wo ist denn jetzt mein Wischmop....muss Schleimspur wieder aufzuwischen.....


----------



## Klafert (6. November 2007)

hrhr spammer 

nee also ich würde mir zu weihnachten noch ein netten modding artikel wünschen, z.b. einen drehenden usb tannenbaumständer oder so

ich bin defenitiv käufer des ersten heftes, mal sehn wies aussieht


----------



## JimBeam (6. November 2007)

USB Tannenbaumständer, lol 
Wie währe es mit einer Wakü zum selber basteln? In jeder Ausgabe ein Stück .

Nee im Ernst ich werd mir das Heft auf alle Fälle kaufen, übrigens sollte es für Forummember günstiger sein. :p


----------



## rob21 (6. November 2007)

Die USB Leselampe ist auch net schlecht...gibts grad beim Lidl für 3,99


----------



## patrock84 (30. November 2007)

Hallo Redaktion, 

könnt ihr schonmal die Themenbereiche/-titel teasern *gg*


----------



## Düsi 800 (3. Dezember 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Hallo Redaktion,
> 
> könnt ihr schonmal die Themenbereiche/-titel teasern *gg*



Gute Idee! sofort her damit!!!


----------



## Piy (3. Dezember 2007)

ou man, ich werd schon ganz wuschig, wenn ich dran denke  
haut ma rein, ich brauch lesestoff! ^^

und denkt an das bewährte system: spannung, schokolade und was zum spielen!


----------



## sYntaX (3. Dezember 2007)

Sagt mal, die nächste Ausgabe kommt doch am 5. oder?


dit: Hat sich erledigt *g*


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (3. Dezember 2007)

jop in der aktuellen pcgh 12/07 steht sie kommt am 5. also mitwoch raus  ich bin der erste der eine will dafür stelle ich mich sogar vor der schule an die tanke um die ecke  die wird bestimmt toll *träum...* 
o_0 ich sollte aufhören darüber nachzudenken sonst kann ich gleich die blut spritzer aufwichen die entstanden sind als ich vor vorfreude geplatzt bin 
vllt sehen wir ja schon heute oder morgen wie sie aussehen könnte?  na schon ein vorzeigemodell fertig?


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2007)

Bevor du vorschnell zugreifst, wirf mal einen Blick auf die PCGH Extended. Thema des Extended ist diesen Monat nämlich Overclocking 
32 Seiten spannende OC-Artikel 

So genug Werbung gemacht. Schnell weiter an der Extreme print arbeiten, bevor es wieder Peitschenhiebe gibt.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (3. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bevor du vorschnell zugreifst, wirf mal einen Blick auf die PCGH Extended. Thema des Extended ist diesen Monat nämlich Overclocking
> 32 Seiten spannende OC-Artikel
> 
> So genug Werbung gemacht. Schnell weiter an der Extreme print arbeiten, bevor es wieder Peitschenhiebe gibt.




jo die extended hohle ich mir natürlich auch (is einfacher immer die infos zur hand zu haben wenn mal freund da is)  aber auf die neue extreme print bin ich dennoch sehr gespannt  denn ich les lieber von so extremen versuchen und ich finds auch schöner so richtiges papier in der hand zu halten als im forum zu lesen  ne 16 oder 17° röhre (keine ahnung wie groß die genau is xD) is halt nicht so toll zu betrachten


----------



## Piy (3. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bevor du vorschnell zugreifst, wirf mal einen Blick auf die PCGH Extended. Thema des Extended ist diesen Monat nämlich Overclocking
> 32 Seiten spannende OC-Artikel
> 
> So genug Werbung gemacht. Schnell weiter an der Extreme print arbeiten, bevor es wieder Peitschenhiebe gibt.




bei uns im edeka haben wir leider NIE eine wahl. entweder gitb es NUR magazin oder NUR dvd oder NUR extended..... scheint total zufällig -.-


----------



## sYntaX (3. Dezember 2007)

Nuja Edeka halt (wir lieben Lebensmittel  :p).


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Dezember 2007)

Die erste Ausgabe von PCGH Extreme erscheint übrigens am 19. Dezember.


----------



## Oliver (4. Dezember 2007)

Für den Fall, dass jemand die Zeit anhält und wir bis morgen fertig werden


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Dezember 2007)

Na dann, ran an den Kaffee 

Ließe sich die auch schonmal vorbestellen? Denn in diesem ländlichen Gebiet findet man selbst die PCGH nur mit Glück...


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss auch immer 9km fahren zum nächsten Laden, der die PCGH hat


----------



## Piy (4. Dezember 2007)

ihr habt nur soviele abonennten, weil keiner es sich leisten kann, in millionenstädte zu fahren, um die zeitschrift zu kaufen xD

*freufreu* 19 dezember wird mein weihnachten


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Dezember 2007)

In 10km gibts überhaupt den ersten Laden, für die PCGH muss ich meist ins 30km entfernte Bremerhaven juckeln. Und extra nach Bremen könnt ihr mich nicht bringen, nur für die Zeitschrift.


----------



## patrock84 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, werden sich die 32 Seiten der Extended in der Extreme wiederholen? Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich mein Gratisexemplar wirklich bekomme


----------



## Oliver (5. Dezember 2007)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=623659


----------



## hills (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pcgh extrem -Die Zeitschrift-*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Extreme-Sonderhefte sind schon in Planung... Bei Erfolg sieht man dann weiter.


Hoffe das es kein Erfolg wird, sonst lohnt sich PCGH nicht mehr.


----------



## patrock84 (5. Dezember 2007)

@PCGH-Oliver: Wird beim Speichertuning auch auf Subtimings eingegangen?


----------



## Oliver (5. Dezember 2007)

Eingegangen ja, aber noch nicht in großem Umfang. Wir hatten für die erste Ausgabe nicht die Zeit da zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen. Das Thema ist aber bereits vorgemerkt für eine der nächsten Ausgaben.


----------



## patrock84 (5. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich auch gesehen habe, sind deine Threads in kompakter Form im handlichen A5 Format  Sehr schön. 
Nun gut, dann warte ich halt noch mind.3,5 Monate


----------



## Oliver (5. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es vorher ja schon was darüber im Forum


----------



## Piy (5. Dezember 2007)

jajajajaja  will haben.... ich will mal nen hilfreichen guten text über timings lesen 


werden eigentlich auch sachen aus dem forum abgedruckt? also jetzt nich nur news und interviews, sondern auch irgendwelche threads in kurzform oder so?


----------



## patrock84 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Piy: Zotac 8600GT und 8800GT werden übertaktet. Casemod Tagebuch riecht  auch nach dem Leseartikel Okt. Gewinner und bei den Kühlungsmethoden werden wohl auch Bilder/Fotos aus dem Forum aufgegriffen..

Subtimings sind für mich eher "unverständlich" zumindest bei DDR2/3. Bei DDR1 war die Welt in Ordnung.
Würde zugern wissen, warum mein Speicher so instabil wird, sobal tRFC unter 48 ist.. na ja egal


----------



## Oliver (5. Dezember 2007)

Piy: Lass dich überraschen 

Patrick, meiner läuft auch mit 19  Du kannst ja einen Thread starten, um dem Mysterium auf die Spur zu kommen.


----------



## hills (5. Dezember 2007)

Naja dann wird die PCGH wohl uninteressant werden, wohl nur noch ein Webe bald, und keine wirklichen Interessanten Artikel mehr geben.


----------



## Oliver (5. Dezember 2007)

Nur weil sich einige Themengebiete zu überschneiden scheinen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese Themen aus der PCGH verschwinden werden...

Mit Grafikkarten kann man eben noch ein wenig mehr machen als diese mit dem Standardkühler zu übertakten. Voltmods und Trockeneis/Stickstoffkühlung passen aber nunmal eher ins Extreme


----------



## hills (5. Dezember 2007)

Ok wenn es dabei Bleibt. Leider ist es bei den anderen Version nicht so geblieben, und aus der normalen sind so einige Sachen Verschwunden die Früher da mehr drine waren.


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. Dezember 2007)

@hills: Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. So große Specials zu Crysis oder Overclocking wie in der Premium/ Extended gab es früher auch nicht. Gerade die PCGH hat im Vergleich zu anderen Publikationen eine sehr stabile Leserschaft, also nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen. 

Zu rTFC: 34^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2007)

Wir werden nie Kernthemen aus der normalen Ausgabe in andere Editionen auslagern.

32 Seiten zu Crysis würden wir aber auch nie im normalen Heft machen.


----------



## rossi (11. Dezember 2007)

als ich die Info über eine neue "PCGH Extreme" gelesen hatte, war ich sehr schockiert.
Ist es eine Art vesteckte Zusatzeinnahme? 
Ich bin der Meinung, die Info über OC und Kühlung ... gehört in das "normale" PCGH Heft hinein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Dezember 2007)

Für alle Interessenten:

PCGH Extreme: Das Heft ist fertig

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=7169


----------



## patrock84 (14. Dezember 2007)

> Ich bin der Meinung, die Info über OC und Kühlung ... gehört in das "normale" PCGH Heft hinein.



Dem kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen. Meiner Meinung nach haben Voltmods und OC Sessions mit DICE und LN2 *nichts *in einem Printmagazin für die Allgemeinheit zusuchen! Des Weiteren kann man schon alleine vom Seitenumfang nicht wirklich ins Detail gehen, ohne das andere wichtige Themen (Marktübersichten, Specialberichte) zu kurz kommen würden. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich ein Art Serie auf mehrere Ausgaben zumachen. Dann würde man wieder Gefahr laufen, dass man im sechsten Teil sich auf Infos vom ersten Teil beziehen muss, obwohl diese nicht mehr aktuell sind, auch ein heikles Thema.
Schon alleine das einige OC-Ergebnisse für bare Münze nehmen und das für 24/7 Einstellungen übernehmen wollen, ist Extreme-OC kein "Mainstream-Thema" ala Zeitschrift Chip "So holen Sie bis zu 170% aus ihrer Grafikkarte ohne einen Euro auszugeben." 

Natürlich ist es eine weitere Einnahmequelle, keine Frage. Dennoch finde ich den Ansatz gut, alles zum was in die extremere Richtung geht aus der normalen Ausgabe herauszunehmen und in einer Sonderausgabe gesondert zu betrachten.

Die ganzen Artikel müssen auch erst sauber recherchiert und geschrieben werden. Solche Themen fallen nicht wirklich nebenbei ab, weil sie nicht mehr in die normale Printausgabe geschafft haben ..
Sollte die Extremeausgabe Erfolg haben, ist ein Erscheinungszyklus von drei Monaten, vier Ausgaben pro Jahr, geplant. Auch die Stückzahl wird bestimmt nicht so hoch sein, da sich die Themenwahl auf einen kleinen Kreis von Hardwarebegeisterten eingeschränkt ist.

Damit sollte ich das Thema gut umrissen haben *gg*


----------

